# Consulta Sirena policia



## PabloGatell (Jun 20, 2015)

Hola a todos! Le comento la situación, hace unos días atrás los bomberos voluntarios de mi ciudad me trajeron una sirena Kingbox que tenían instalada en una camioneta de rescate. La misma presenta un daño en el microcontrolador, que es un 16f628A. Intente leer el micro para ver si podía salvar el código pero ha sido imposible, directamente no lo lee. Le coloque otro micro de una sirena que si estaba funcionando y empezó a andar, por lo que deduje que era este el que se encontraba fuera de servicio. 
Intente leer el micro sano y el código se encuentra bloqueado. 
Quería saber si alguien tiene alguna idea de algún código que genere alguna secuencia de tonos similares a estos: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qclHE6TfjZw

De paso adjunto fotos del diagrama que logre dibujar.







Unas fotos del dispositivo.











 ...


----------



## elgriego (Jun 20, 2015)

Buen Dia PabloGatell,En mi opinion personal,no veo como tarea sencilla conseguir ese firmware,Quizas se podria tomar la placa de esas sirenas comerciales,que tienen algunos tonos de estos,y amplificarla mediante el circuito de esta y sino hacer un circuito,como los de la edad de piedra,con el archiconocido 556.

Bue Quizas algun colega menos oxidado ,tenga una mejor solucion.



Saludos.


----------



## PabloGatell (Jun 20, 2015)

Gracias por tu respuesta elgriego, creo que es posible conseguir el firmware, no me parece una aplicación muy extrema como para que sea tan privativo el asunto. Este modelo en particular, a parte de generar los tonos también controla un relé que comanda las luces a través de un par de botones. Ya encontraré algo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 20, 2015)

PabloGatell dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta elgriego, _*creo que es posible conseguir el firmware, no me parece una aplicación muy extrema como para que sea tan privativo el asunto*_. Este modelo en particular, a parte de generar los tonos también controla un relé que comanda las luces a través de un par de botones. Ya encontraré algo...



No es relevante que sea una aplicación sencilla.
Al ser una aplicación *comercial* seguramente el fabricante tomó sus resguardos para que no sea copiado y mucho menos te lo facilitará alegremente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 20, 2015)

Usa un integrado de los que graban 1 minuto de audio , las he visto así


----------



## PabloGatell (Jun 20, 2015)

Si, es así Fogonazo, no espero que me lo den, lógico, pero es posible clonarlo de pe a pa. Ya tendré novedades. Lo imposible está en la mente de los cómodos. Tenia pensado hacer eso Dosmetros. No lo descarto.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 21, 2015)

Seguramente la sirena sale de un sólo pin. Usa un osciloscopio para ver que hace y lo reproduces lo más parecido posible


----------



## PabloGatell (Jun 21, 2015)

Si, la salida de la señal es del pin2.


----------



## Scooter (Jun 21, 2015)

Pues pon un osciloscopio y trata de copiar la trama.


----------

